# تأملات و طقس - عيد القيامة المجيد



## MIKEL MIK (14 أبريل 2012)

*




اليوم تبتهج كل الملائكة وتفرح كل القوات السمائية لأجل خلاص كل الجنس البشرى. فإن كان هناك فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب ، فبالأولى كثيرًا يكون هذا الفرح بخلاص كل البشرية. اليوم تحرر الجنس البشرى من قبضة الشيطان وأُعيد الإنسان الي رتبته الأولى، إذ أن المسيح انتصر على الموت. إنني لا أخاف بعد ولا أرتعب من الحروب الشيطانية . ولا أنظر الي ضعفى، لكنني أتطلع الي قوة ذاك الذي صار لي سندًا وعونًا ، أتطلع الي ذلك الذي هزم الموت ونزع طغيانه. اليوم يسود الفرح والابتهاج الروحي كل المسكونة .


إذن، تأمل أيها الحبيب في مقدار هذا الفرح العظيم، حيث القوات السمائية تحتفل معنا اليوم مبتهجين لأجل الخيرات التي تنتظرنا، لهذا فهم لا يخجلون أن يحتفلوا معنا. . ولماذا أقول هذا الكلام ؟ لأن الرب نفسه يشتهى أن يحتفل معنا . وكيف عرفنا ذلك ؟ أسمع ما يقوله الرب "شَهْوَةً اشْتَهَيْتُ أَنْ آكُلَ هَذَا الْفِصْحَ مَعَكُمْ" (لو22: 15). فلو كان قد اشتهى أن يأكل الفصح ، فمن الواضح أنه يشتهى أن يحتفل معنا اليوم . إذن عندما ترى أن الملائكة وكل القوات السمائية، بل وملك الملوك نفسه يحتفل معنا اليوم، إذن فماذا ينقصك لكى تفرح فرحًا عظيمًا ؟


اليوم يجب ألاّ يحزن أحد بسبب فقره، لأن الاحتفال اليوم هو احتفال روحي، وألاّ يفتخر الغنى بغناه لأنه ليس له أى فضل في هذا الاحتفال . هناك احتفالات عالمية تُقام خارج الكنيسة مليئة بمظاهر الأبهة والموائد الغنية بالأطعمة ، وهى تُعثر الفقير الذي لا يستطيع أن يصنع مثل هذه الأمور. ومن الطبيعي أن يتضايق ويحزن . فلماذا يرتدى الغنى ملابس زاهية ويقيم موائد مليئة بصنوف الطعام المختلفة ، بينما لا يستطيع الفقير أن يصنع هذا بسبب فقره ؟ هذا ما يحدث بالخارج، بينما هنا داخل الكنيسة لا يحدث شيء من هذا كله، ولا يوجد هذا التمييز ، بل توجد مائدة واحدة للغنى والفقير، للعبد والحر.


هل أنت غنى ؟ حتى وإن كنت؛ فليس لك أفضلية على الفقير. هل أنت فقير ؟ إنك لست أدنى من الغنى . فالفقر لن ينتقص من أفراح المائدة الروحية. لأن النعمة هي من الله وهى لا تميز بين الأشخاص. هذه هي العطايا الروحية ، التي لا تقسم المجتمع بحسب المناصب، بل بحسب المستوى الروحي وبحسب استقامة أفكار كل أحد. ولهذا فإن الملك والفقير يتقدمان معًا نحو الأسرار الإلهية بنفس الثقة وبنفس الكرامة ، لكى يتمتعا بالتناول منها. لأن لباس الخلاص هنا هو واحد للجميع أغنياء وفقراء، والرسول بولس يقول "لأَنَّ كُلَّكُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَمَدْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ قَدْ لَبِسْتُمُ الْمَسِيحَ" (غل 3: 27).


أرجو أن لا تستهينوا بهذا الاحتفال، ولتكن لنا رؤية لائقة بتلك العطايا التي منحتنا إياها نعمة المسيح، وألاّ نسلّم أنفسنا للسكر والبطر. ما دمنا قد أدركنا المحبة الإلهية وسخاء إلهنا مع الجميع للفقراء والأغنياء ، للعبيد والأحرارـ إذ أعطى للجميع نفس النعمة، فلنقدم المقابل الي ذاك الذي أظهر تلك المحبة نحونا، والمقابل اللائق به هو السلوك المُرضى لله من نحونا ، وأيضًا النفس الساهرة المتيقظة .



لنحتفل إذن بهذا العيد ـ عيد قيامة المسيح ـ لأنه قام وأقام كل البشرية معه. لقد قام وكسر كل قيود الموت ومحا كل خطايانا. أخطأ آدم ومات، والمسيح لم يخطئ ولكنه مات. أمرٌ غريب وعجيب لماذا مات المسيح وهو لم يخطئ ؟ حدث هذا لكى يستطيع الذي اخطأ ومات أن يتحرر من قيود الموت بمعونة ذاك الذي مات، رغم أنه لم يخطئ. فمثلاً يحدث مرات كثيرة أن يكون أحد مديونًا بمبلغ من المال لشخص آخر ثم يعجز عن السداد، فيأتى شخص ثالث لديه القدرة علي تسديد هذا الدين، وعندما يدفعه فإنه يحرر هذا المدين . هذا ما حدث لآدم إذ كان محكوماً عليه بالموت، فآتي المسيح و حرره من قيود الموت مع أن المسيح لم يكن مداناً بأي شيء. أرأيت مفاخر القيامة؟ أرأيت محبة الله للبشر؟ أرأيت مقدار العناية العظيمة؟.


اليوم يجب أن ننشد مع داود النبي "مَنْ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِجَبَرُوتِ الرَّبِّ؟ مَنْ يُخْبِرُ بِكُلِّ تَسَابِيحِهِ؟" (مز 106: 2). لقد بَلغَنا الاحتفال الخلاص الذي كنا نشتهيه. إنه يوم قيامة السيد المسيح، يوم السلام و المصالحة، اليوم الذي فيه بطل الموت و أنهزم الشيطان. في هذا اليوم انضم البشر لي الملائكة. اليوم يقدم البشر تسابيحهم مع القوات الروحية. اليوم أبطلت أسلحة الشيطان وأنفكت قيود الموت وأُبيد جبروت الجحيم. اليوم سحق ربنا يسوع المسيح الأبواب النحاسية وأزال شوكة الموت. اليوم نستطيع أن نقول مع النبي "أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟" (1كو 15: 55).



لقد غيّر حتى اسم الموت، فلا يدعى بعد موتًا، بل نومًا ورقادًا. كان اسم الموت مُخيفًا قبل ميلاد المسيح وصلبه، لأن الإنسان الأول عندما خُلق سمع "يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتاً تَمُوتُ" (تك 2: 17). وداود النبي يقول "الشَّرُّ يُمِيتُ الشِّرِّيرَ" (مز 34: 21). كما كان انفصال النفس عن الجسد يُدعى موتًا وهاوية، ويقول يعقوب أبو الآباء "تُنْزِلُونَ شَيْبَتِي بِحُزْنٍ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ" (تك 42: 38). وإشعياء يقول "وَسَّعَتِ الْهَاوِيَةُ نَفْسَهَا وَفَغَرَتْ فَمَهَا بِلاَ حَدٍّ" (إش 5: 14). وأيضًا "لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَكَ عَظِيمَةٌ نَحْوِي وَقَدْ نَجَّيْتَ نَفْسِي مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ السُّفْلَى" (مز 86 :13). هذا المفهوم عن الموت نجده في مواضع أخرى كثيرة من العهد القديم، غير انه منذ أن قدم المسيح ذاته ذبيحة من أجل كل البشرية، وقام من الموت ألغي كل هذه الأسماء وقدم للبشرية حياة جديدة لم تعرفها من قبل، فلا يُسمى بعد، الخروج من هذا العالم، موتًا بل نومًا أو انتقالاً.


من أين يتضح هذا؟ اسمع المسيح يقول : "لِعَازَرُ حَبِيبُنَا قَدْ نَامَ. لَكِنِّي أَذْهَبُ لِأُوقِظَهُ" (يو11:11). فكما هو سهل بالنسبة لنا أن نوقظ نائمًا، فإنه سهل بالنسبة للمسيح أن يُقيم ميتًا. ولأن كلامه هذا كان غريبًا وجديدًا فإن التلاميذ أنفسهم لم يفهموه. ومعلم المسكونة القديس بولس يكتب الي أهل تسالونيكى "ثُمَّ لاَ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الرَّاقِدِينَ، لِكَيْ لاَ تَحْزَنُوا كَالْبَاقِينَ الَّذِينَ لاَ رَجَاءَ لَهُمْ" (1تس 4: 13). ويقول أيضًا: "إِنَّنَا نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ إِلَى مَجِيءِ الرَّبِّ لاَ نَسْبِقُ الرَّاقِدِينَ" (1تس 4: 15)، وأيضًا "لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كُنَّا نُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مَاتَ وَقَامَ، فَكَذَلِكَ الرَّاقِدُونَ بِيَسُوعَ سَيُحْضِرُهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُ" (1تس 4: 14).


أرأيت أن الموت يُسمى رقادًا أو نومًا ؟!. إن الموت الذي كان له اسمًا مخيفًا صار الآن محتقرًا بعد القيامة . أرأيت بهاء مجد القيامة ؟! بالقيامة اكتسبنا خيرات غير محدودة . بالقيامة أُبيدت حيل الشياطين وخداعهم. بالقيامة انتزعت شوكة الموت. لذلك، فالقيامة تجعلنا لا نتمسك بالحياة الحاضرة ونشتهى بكل قلوبنا خيرات الدهر التي . القيامة جعلتنا في مستوى لا يقل عن القوات الروحية مع إننا موجودون في الجسد. إذن فلنفرح كلنا ولنبتهج، لأن هذه النصرة، نصرة المسيح على الموت، هي نصرة لنا، لأنه صنع كل هذا لأجل خلاصنا





طقس قداس عيد القيامة

هو الطقس الفرايحى الذى يمتاز بالنغم المطرب الذى يليق بالأعياد والأفراح الروحية.

+ لا تصلى مزامير صلاة باكر قبل رفع بخور عيد القيامة المجيد.

+ يقدم الحمل بدون مزامير ويقال لحن "إبؤورو" و"ال القربان" بلحنه المعروف.

+ يقال لحن "الليلويا فاي بيه بي"، كما يقال " لحن طاي شوري" ثم الهيتنيات الخاصة بالقيامة وباقى الهيتنيات ومرد الأبركسيس الخاص بالقيامة.

+ لا يقرأ السنكسار يوم عيد القيامة.

+ أثناء تجهيز أيقونة القيامة يقول المرتلون "لحن يا كل الصفوف السمائيين".


* تذكار القيامة :

+ تطفأ الأنوار ويغلق باب الهيكل ويقف خارج الهيكل شماس ويبتدئ بقوله "اخرستوس آنستى" ثلاث دفعات وفي كل دفعة يجاوبه كبير الكهنة من الداخل "آليثوس آنستى" ثم يقول الشماس بالعربى: "المسيح قام" ثلاث دفعات فيجاوبه كبير الكهنة من الداخل "بالحقيقة قام" وأخيراً يقول الشماس "إفتحوا أيها الملوك أبوابكم وارتفعى أيتها الأبواب الدهرية" مرتين ولا يجاوبة كبير الكهنة بشئ، وفي المرة الثالثة يقول "إفتحوا أيها الملوك أبوابكم وارتفعى أيتها الأبواب الدهرية ليدخل ملك المجد" فيسأله من الداخل كبير الكهنة "من هو ملك المجد؟" فيجيبه بقوله "الرب العزيز القوي الجبار القاهر في الحروب هذا هو ملك المجد" ويقرع علي باب الهيكل فينفتح الباب وتضاء الأنوار.

* عمل دورة القيامة:

+ يطوف الكهنة والشمامسة الهيكل والبيعة ثلاث مرات وهم حاملون أيقونة القيامة و المجامر و الشموع والصلبان وهم يرتلون ألحان الدورة.

+ يرفع الكهنة البخور أمام أيقونة القيامة وهم يقولون:

- في اليد الأولى: نسجد لك أيها المسيح إلهنا ولقيامتك المحيية لأنك قمت وخلصتنا.

- وفي اليد الثانية : يا ربي يسوع المسيح يا من قمت من الأموات إسحق الشيطان تحت أقدامنا سريعاً.

- وفي اليد الثالثة : السلام لقيامة المسيح الذى قام من الأموات وخلصنا من خطايانا.

+ بعد الدورة يقال لحن المحيّر "آبنشويس"، ثم الثلاث تقديسات بلحن الفرح وفي كل مرة يقولون "أوآناستاسى اكتون اكرون آليسون إيماس".

+ يصلى أوشية الإنجيل ويرتل المزمور باللحن السنجاري ثم يقرأ الإنجيل قبطياً وعربياً ثم يقال الطرح بلحن طرح الفعلة ومرد الإنجيل كما يقال الأسبسمس الآدام وتقال قسمة القيامة، وفي الختام يقال مزمور التوزيع بلحن الفرح ومديحة خاصة بالعيد والختام.



* طقس مساء أحد القيامة "ليلة شم النسيم".

+ لا تصلى المزامير في العشية.

+ تبدأ الصلاة كالمعتاد بصلاة الشكر والمزمور الخمسين دون أن تقال صلوات السواعى.

+ يقال لحن "نيئثنوس تيرو" ثم الهوس الرابع وإبصالية آدام وإبصالية يوم الأحد "آيكوتي" ثم ثيئوطوكية الأحد من أول قطعة "ران نيفين" ثم قطعة "نيم غار خين نى نوتي" وطرح عشية أحد القيامة ثم ختام الثيئوطوكيات الآدام.



* رفع بخور مساء أحد القيامة:

+ يرفع الكاهن البخور كالمعتاد ويصلي الشمامسة أرباع الناقوس كالآتي: الربع الأول "آبخرستوس بنوتى"، والثاثى: "شيرى تيف أناستاسيس" والثالث: "آنون خا نى لاؤس" والرابع: "أوأون أوهلبيس" والخامس: "شيرى نى ماريا تى إتشرومبى"، والسادس: "ماريا خين أو شيرى" والسابع: "شيرى ميخائيل". ثم يكمل كما في أيام الفرح. ثم تقال أوشية الراقدين وذوكصولوجيات عيد القيامة ثم إفنوتي ناي نان وكيرياليسون باللحن الكبير ولحن "كاطا ني خورس".

+ تعمل دورة القيامة تذكاراً لظهور السيد المسيح لتلاميذه في عشية ذلك اليوم وهم مجتمعون في العلية والأبواب مغلقة.

+ تقال الثلاث تقديسات بلحن الفرح وفي كل مرة يقولون "أو آناستاسى اكتون نكرون آليسون إيماس" ثم أوشية الإنجيل ويطرح المزمور بلحن الفرح ويقال مرد المزمور ثم الإنجيل ومرد الإنجيل فالختام​*


----------

